# Kempton park Suppliers required



## Necris (10/9/14)

Hi All
I have a family member recently diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer,and is now on round 2 of chemo.
After a recent stay in hospital due to the chemo attacking her internal organs she has decided to quit smoking immediately

Im in need of suppliers in the Kempton Park area as travelling is difficult for her.
She is looking for juices specifically,from a ecig user perspective samples would be ideal to help narrow down the right choices.

As i understand she is vaping on chinese knock off batteries and ce4's currently,so the possibility of a starter pack is also there.

Any suppliers/agents that fit the bill?


----------



## KieranD (10/9/14)

I travel past Kempton Park each day  
Happy to go and take some Just B Juiced samples for her to try out and help out with a kit if necessary

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Necris (10/9/14)

@KieranD.
Thank you so much, let me confirm with her and we can make arrangements


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

@Michael is also in Kempton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (10/9/14)

No problem @Necris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (11/9/14)

Yeah, @Michael in kempton will sort you out. I go to him from benoni.


----------



## Jacob_Ventura (11/9/14)

I also have a lot of extra 100% VG ejuice you can try out if you have a PG allergy or sensitivity. That was a big obsticle for me when I converted to the vape


----------



## Necris (11/9/14)

Thanks guys, work is driving me nuts at the moment.will read all updates and get back to everyone.thank you all for your assistance


----------

